# The Long Wait is OVER!



## JC1220 (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.michaelandpaula.com/mp/newpaper.html

:smileys:


----------



## ann (Sep 4, 2008)

i am sure this will make many people very happy.


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Sep 5, 2008)

sure...but I'm still mourning the loss of Agfa paper.  :-(


----------



## JC1220 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lots of good papers made by Agfa, Convira was a nice chloride paper as well.
Well this example shows what a strong commitment to a product can result in when lead by the right people.


----------



## terri (Sep 5, 2008)

I know I'm intrigued by this, and love to explore papers that are being resurrected.

To onedayillknowbetter: Agfa 111 and 118 fall into that category, you know. Take heart! And watch for Fotoimpex to release both of these papers widely by spring/summer of 2009. I think the 111 (glossy) is already out there, if I'm not mistaken. I'm excited to see the 118.


----------



## JC1220 (Dec 16, 2008)

Received my test run box of the new Lodima paper yesterday! 

Can't wait to give it a try! Reponses from other users look good, it will be nice to have a proper contact paper again.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you.  THIS IS GREAT NEWS!


----------



## JC1220 (Dec 17, 2008)

Very good news since I am on my last boxes of AZO!  The full production run should be available later this winter.


----------

